# Very Frustrated/Upset At Roommates



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

One of my roommates, one I have never really talked to, and I get the vibe that she doesn't really like me, has 2 fish in the common area. One is a goldfish, the other is a betta. She thinks the goldfish is a molly. It's not. It is so much a goldfish that I would bet 2 years college tuition on that fact. The goldfish is in maybe 1 gallon. She left for the weekend today, and the bowl literally stunk so much I decided I would clean it. I cleaned the betta too because it looked like whoever she left in charge of feeding overfed soooo much. I swear there were 50 pellets in that bowl... 
The goldfish's gills are so red, and have been for so long, I am surprised the poor thing is still alive. It's friend isn't, it died about 2 weeks ago. Probably the last time she changed the water too. 
I don't see much hope for the goldfish. They need too much space, even if she was willing to buy it something bigger. We can't have bigger than 10 gallon tanks here. 
The betta is actually in pretty good spirits considering the neglect. He loves to build bubble nests, but 1/2 a gallon is just way too small for him. The only benefit I can see (when he isn't overfed) is that being so cold slows down his system so he doesn't produce as much waste. However, I am well aware that his immune system won't last forever, and going so long in dirty water will catch up to him sooner or later. 
So basically I feel stuck. Even though I have a spare 2 gal with heater for the betta, my roommate is not interested (and I am sure you are wondering how I can have a spare tank without a betta!).
This is just a rant. I don't see any hope for change. 
Though I do have picture evidence of what a Molly is for the next idiot who brings up the subject. :evil:


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

That's terrible.. why get fish if you don't want to take care of it?
I would just leave on my laptop a website 'how to take care of goldfish' that has a picture of a goldfish that looks like her. Then leave it in front of her tanks. Or maybe buy a ten gallon tank for her birthday or something, as a hint .
As for the bettas, maybe you could say "hey ________, i'm planning on building a divided tank for one of my bettas. Do you want to put yours in too?" then list why it's so much better then the half gallon 
good luck!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh no. I feel so bad for the Goldfish! 

Uhm, can I suggest something? Maybe you can take it to the pet store or re-home it while she is gone. They just say it died and you disposed of it because it smelled. 

I feel so bad. Red gills. 

That poor baby is probably screaming 'Help! Please, help!' 

I'm going to cry.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

To be honest I have thought about euthanizing the poor goldfish. Since freezing them is the humane way of killing them, that would probably be best. The pet store won't take it back, at least I wouldn't think they should. Who knows what diseases this one might have at this point? If I was a pet store I wouldn't accept it, but idk. Plus I would have to show my other roomies the body. I would need proof that the fish died. Since I have already shown them my expensive, nice tank, and soon I will be hiding a tarantula in my room, I don't want them to think I stole the fish and am hiding that. 

I imagine that if the betta can hold on until Christmas break, and as I said, he seems to be good so far, she will probably be very bored of him. We'll see. I will keep sneaking water changes when I think I can. He is just such a large fish! Not a giant or anything, but so much bigger than my deltas.

And unfortunately I can't actually set up another divided tank. I am totally maxed out as far as tanks go. The most I can set up is another 2 gallon.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

You could just say you flushed it. Why do they need proof?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Some of them are still here. It would be weird if I just took it upon myself to flush it without showing them proof. Maybe if they all went away, but I don't know if that will ever happen.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah. Poor, poor thing. It is living in hell on earth.

Your signature- for the Goldie- NOPE! GET ME THE HELL OUTTA HERE!!!!


----------



## spriken (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok heres what I'd do about the goldfish. First find someone that would take it.
second go to a pet store,you can always find dead feeder fish of all sizes in those tanks.
Buy a dead one that looks like hers,swap and rehome him.
If it's just decor to her she will never know about the swap and fishy can live happy.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe the only humane way of euthanizing is clove oil, not freezing. Freezing is not instant death, its prolonged over hours. Please don't.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Pitluvs- You are right, somewhat. 

For Goldfish it isn't that bad because they are coldwater so they will go into hibernation then die in their sleep, but for, say a Betta, it would be torture because they are tropical. 

But true Clove Oil for any fish is better, just not absolutely needed for a Goldie.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

:shock:


BettaMiah said:


> Pitluvs- You are right, somewhat.
> 
> For Goldfish it isn't that bad because they are coldwater so they will go into hibernation then die in their sleep, but for, say a Betta, it would be torture because they are tropical.
> 
> But true Clove Oil for any fish is better, just not absolutely needed for a Goldie.


Do you have proof/actual documentation that's its fine for coldwater fish you can post?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

What?

Koi, who are pond fish, live outside in a pond, right? And when it gets cold they start to hibernate, then the pond freezes. They will wake up, but it must be done gradually. In this case, the Goldfish won't wake up. Goldfish are kin to Koi, they also can live in ponds. 

I found that very, very rude of you.


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice new avatar @-pitluvs. 

I would use clove oil for both a betta and a goldfish. I don't know if freezing doesn't hurt a goldfish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> What?
> 
> Koi, who are pond fish, live outside in a pond, right? And when it gets cold they start to hibernate, then the pond freezes. They will wake up, but it must be done gradually. In this case, the Goldfish won't wake up. Goldfish are kin to Koi, they also can live in ponds.
> 
> I found that very, very rude of you.


Not being rude, I just asked you if you could post something that would prove goldfish can freeze to death and its not inhumane. Like a Google page or such. Doesn't matter, I can look it up I just figured you would have some info handy. Sorry you took me the wrong way.

Edit to add: I am finding equal pages that are for freezing and against. Mostly older sites, 2005 and older are for it and newer sites are suggest against it.

Hermeh, I've had it for a while, its my Twitch  I miss my Venom pic though.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@BettaMiah: I am wondering why is it that you fly off the handle when somebody calls you rude, and yet you feel justified in telling others that they were being rude. That just makes no logical sense to me.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

From my research I don't believe it is inhumane to freeze a goldfish for the same reasons that BettaMiah posted. They are a cold water fish, and sometimes they live in water that is literally frozen on top. It is not unusual to see ice with fish frozen to death inside. It is a very natural death in my opinion. And much more humane than rotting in her own waste and suffocating. Plus clove oil would smell, and if I do this I do need a body.

I would LOVE to find someone that has room for another fish that can grow to be 12+ inches. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone here, let alone someone with that level of expertise or room. If someone in the area (I will only narrow it down to CA, central coast for privacy reasons) wants to PM me I would jump at the chance to switch out the fish for a dead one and give the live fish to someone else. I just don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Errybody gettin' all kinds of derp now 'a days.

Kyt, I just have to say, I kind of had a chuckle to

"She thinks the goldfish is a molly. It's not"

Your roommate is a bit...well, yeah. Tell her kindly to google it. LOL!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> @BettaMiah: I am wondering why is it that you fly off the handle when somebody calls you rude, and yet you feel justified in telling others that they were being rude. That just makes no logical sense to me.


+1.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

If you feel fine with it. Personally I know fish feel stress and pain, and its something I could never do with a clean conscience (spelling). I would prefer something more instant, especially for a fish that's suffered enough already. Such a rough spot you're in 

And yes, Mollie and Goldfish? Unless its a balloon Mollie, I can't see how someone could make that connection or, uh, misconnection haha


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

> _@bettamiah: I am wondering why is it that you fly off the handle when somebody calls you rude, and yet you feel justified in telling others that they were being rude. That just makes no logical sense to me._


+999999999 <3


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I would certainly prefer clove oil if it was my own fish, but in this case I just want the fish to stop suffering. It is the quickest and most painless way I can think of and have at my disposal. However, I am going to hold off for now. Do another water change tonight and maybe in the coming days I can convince the owner to take back her 'molly'. Especially if she might have overpaid. Or maybe if I can convince her of how much care the poor thing will need she will find another home for it or try to take it back.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree, I think you should talk to her first. However the only thing being is that, psychologically, peers don't generally listen to peers due to an embarrassment factor. Try not to make her feel stupid, she'd probably take it better. I wish you luck!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

That is my biggest problem. I think if it was any of my other roomies that I had talked to I could have convinced them otherwise. I really don't want to come off as a know it all. I just want what is best for the fish. Hence why I haven't shoved it in anyone's face that it is obviously not a goldfish. I need to make it sound humorous, like it is an easy and obvious mistake that anyone could make. What is not so easy is telling someone that the person that was supposed to be knowledgeable at the pet store is completely full of a word I can't use here. It is hard enough with people that come onto this website who are more likely to be open to that possibility. And I know the people at our local petstores are the most derp people on the planet.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe ask one of your other roomies to help convince her? Two people is better than one. 

Or just maybe say that: "Oh your molly was looking sick so I googled some pictures and it looks nothing like your fish" XD


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> That is my biggest problem. I think if it was any of my other roomies that I had talked to I could have convinced them otherwise. I really don't want to come off as a know it all. I just want what is best for the fish. Hence why I haven't shoved it in anyone's face that it is obviously not a goldfish. I need to make it sound humorous, like it is an easy and obvious mistake that anyone could make. What is not so easy is telling someone that the person that was supposed to be knowledgeable at the pet store is completely full of a word I can't use here. It is hard enough with people that come onto this website who are more likely to be open to that possibility. And I know the people at our local petstores are the most derp people on the planet.


Do it this way, compare the pet store employee to a used car sales man. If he told the truth, he wouldn't make a dime. That usually helps my case with clueless people who put all faith in "professionals".


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Thank you! I will certainly try that. I think I have one of my roomies on my side, but I will try to get one that is closer to her. In the mean time, I tested the water. The ammonia reaches .25 for the goldfish, and it is still in the safe zone at 0.00 for the betta 24 hours later. So that is good to know. I changed both anyways because after tomorrow I don't know the next chance I will get.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

If you're still looking to rehome and are near-ish me i have a pond and could take the gold fish
But i doubt we're near each other and i can't drive so..

Goodluck. Just my two cents but i'm against the freezing euthing aswell. If you can do that you can simply take the fish yourself to a petstore to rehome.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am in the central coast area of California. 

Do pet stores really just take people's fish? That just seems so irresponsible to me. Like I mentioned before, who knows what sort of problems this fish has at this point. What if it were to contaminate their entire stock? Not that I think they are responsible to begin with. Selling goldfish as mollies...


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am having the same problem with my mother in law. She has a four inch goldfish in a 20 gallon. She NEVER changes the water and is WAITING for it to die. I have been changing the water every now and then, but I feel like it should be her responsibility to take care of it. All I am doing is condoning her behavior by doing it. Then again I hate seeing it suffer, so I clean the tank. I wish I had an answer for you, and I'm sorry I don't. I do feel your pain though. :-(

Pet stores do take in people's fish but you have to give a donation, because they have to QT them. My mother in law did not want to pay the $5.00 donation they ask for....she is selfish with money.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

@kytkattin

most LFS will take in your fish .. either temporary or if you explain to them your situation .. the will consider taking your fish forever .. chain stores will not take them since it's against store policy and the employees don't control inventory .. it would be hard for them to explain why they have an extra fish when doing inventory ..

also LFS won't just put ur fish in with their stock .. they will QT and treat it .. 

@tsoto

20g for 1 4" goldfish is fine (3g per 1in fancy and 4g per 1in comet) .. they need weekly 25% water changes .. and have to be in a cycled .. and 2x filtration unit tank (so for a 20g tank you need the 40g filter or 2 20g filters) .. if she doesn't want it anymore you can give it to LFS (not all of them want a donation) instead of waiting for it to die .. goldfish live a long time 10-12 yrs under good conditions ..


----------

